# 

## Lataren

Witam,

czy ktoś z Was ma może takie urządzenie wktóre się nazywa Wiertarko wkrętarka - czyli coś takiego żeby można było sobie dziurę w ścianie wywiercić czy też w kawałku metalu i wkręcić pare wkrętów kołków i tego typu rzeczy.
Jeśli macie coś takiego to powiedzcie jakiej marki najlepiej kupować - jaka cena jest czegoś takiego albo jaką polecacie a jakiej już nigdy nie kupicie.
Pozdrowionka

----------


## toomas

Ja polecam MacAllister. Kupisz to w każdej Castoramie. Płaciłem 270 zło za wersje 12V. Duzy zakres sprzęgła, hamulec wrzeciona, aku dosdatkowe 80 zl ( w komplecie 2). Uzywam ostro na budowie od roku. Spisuje się świetnie. Polecam.

----------


## Zbigniew Rudnicki

Do ładowania akumulatora trzeba  koniecznie zaopatrzyć się w programator (dobowy), aby nie przekroczyć podanego przez producenta czasu ładowania.
Bo wówczas akumulator traci swoją pojemność.
Ponadto czas nastawiony na programatorze trzeba stopniowo, w miarę zużywania się akumulatora - skracać.

----------


## MARKOG

żadnych wkrętarek akumulatorowych więcej - montowałem płot  - płot krótki ok 20m ale do krecenia ok 400-500 wkrętów samowiercących w profile stalowe ( a i tak nawiercałem mniejszym wiertłem wczesniej). Sprzęt - Macalister nówka dwa akumulatory naładowane na full (fajna nie zaprzeczam i do krótkich robót sie nadaje). Efekt taki że i tak musiałem robić na raty bo takie wkręcanie masowe rozładowywało mi tego MacAlistera w zawrotnym tempie (tak nie powiem jak stoi i jest nieużywana to nie traci pojemności w przeciwuieństwie do tanizny chińskiej). Wniosek - jak montowałem stelaże do regipsów to kupiłem wkrętarkę na 230V za 60 zł (sprzegło, obroty P/L, płyne obroty )- jest dwa razy lzejsza i raz mniejsza od wkrętarek z aku (nie mówiąc o wkrętarkach z udarem) a dodatkowo ma dużo większą moc której nie traci wogóle w trakcie pracy. Przy domku teraz używam tylko takiej - przeciez wszedzie podejde z przedłużaczem a jest jeszcze za co zawiesić na drabinie (kto montował cos masowo na drabinie wie że jest problem z odkładaniem narzędzi na bok - a szczególnie tak ciężkich) 
Tanie chińskie topexy, kinzo i inne badziewia wogóle sie nie sprawdzają bo akumulator jak stoi to się rozładowywuje w zawrotnym tempie - takie życie.

----------


## Krisker

> Do ładowania akumulatora trzeba  koniecznie zaopatrzyć się w programator (dobowy), aby nie przekroczyć podanego przez producenta czasu ładowania.
> Bo wówczas akumulator traci swoją pojemność.
> Ponadto czas nastawiony na programatorze trzeba stopniowo, w miarę zużywania się akumulatora - skracać.


Wiele wkrętarek wyposażonych jest w automatyczne ładowarki (np. einhell)

----------


## toomas

moze miałae pecha..ja swojego katuja na budowie i wszystko jest super. Kumpel użwwa takiego samego zawodowo na budowie i tez jest zadowolony. W niemcze ch pracowałem z aku Hilti i prawdę mówiąc nie widzę różnicy oprócz ceny..

----------


## Gryfpc

*MARKOG* - pozwolisz, że się z Tobą nie zgodzę!!! Mam 2 wkrętarki akumulatorowe: Topex 14V za 49,90PLN i jakaś inna (nazwy nie pamiętam) 16,8V za 79,90PLN i wcale nie muszę ich często ładować. Może w swojej wkrętarce nie zrobiłeś tzw. formatowania baterii? W moich wkrętarach baterie wymagały co najmniej 6-krotnego naładowania i rozładowania , aby uzyskać pełną wydajność akumulatora. 
Poza tym, na razie do domu nie mam doprowadzonego prądu, więc mam je zawsze pod ręką. 
W sprawie markowe, czy chińszczyzna, uważam, że należy się kierować rozsądkiem! Wolę 3 razy kupić tańszego "Złomexa", ale silniejszego, niż extra firmówkę, ale tylko 12V...
Moje wkrętarki mają ok. 4 lat i są dosyć intensywnie użytkowane, a nie miałem jeszcze z nimi żadnych problemów!!!
Co do MacAlister'a - naprawdę świetny sprzęcik. Mam średnią szlifierkę kątową 1200Watt, wyrzynarkę do drewna z laserową prowadnicą i wiertarkę udarową. Wszystkie sprzęty są naprawdę solidnie zbudowane, mają płynną i elektroniczną regulację, przeciążeniówki i inne bajery, sporo dodatków (kuferki, tarcze, bity i wiertła, uchwyty dodatkowe, itd.), 2 lata gwarancji, a wszystko w rozsądnych pieniążkach. Naprawdę polecam, może nie profesjonalistom, ale majsterkowiczom, którzy często je będą użytkować, bo warto!!!

----------


## MARKOG

pozwolisz ze sie z tobą nie zgodze tu nie chodziło o to ze mam wkręcić 400 srub w drewno tylko - 400 śrub w stalowy profil 2mm gdzie tępy łep samowiercący śruby rozwiercał mały otwór - wkrętarka po przykręceniu kilkudziesięciu takich śrub robiła się gorąca - pobór prądu bez porównania większy niż przy wkręcaniuw drewno czy profile pod regipsy. bateria(baterie) sformatowana poprawnie (mówiąc nowa miałem na myśli 3 miesięczną). Po prostu po kilkudziesięciu śrubach niestety ale kończył się akumulator ( może nie na tyle że już nie działała - ale po prostu traciła moc - która tu była wyjątkowo potrzebna. Opór na tak wkręcanej śrubie był na całej długośći tj 4cm. Prawa ohma nie zmienisz i jak cos bierze prąd to musi go skąś dostać a w małym pudełku jest go za mało do ciągłej pracy polegającej tylko na przykręcaniu z dużym oporem.

----------


## Gryfpc

Obecnie jestem na etapie kręcenia profili stalowych do więźby (sucha zabudowa) i wiadomo, że drewno to nie metal, ale bez problemu wkrętarki wytrzymują 8-9 h kręcenia wkrętów 4,5cm długich. Ty na podstawie swoich doświadczeń przekreśliłeś wkrętarko-wiertarki jako urządzenia użyteczne. Ja śmiem się z Tobą nie zgodzić, bo uważam, że to co robiłeś z taką wkrętarką, było i tak nie lada wyczynem i testem na jej sprawność i przydatność. Wiadomo, że lepsze są wkrętarki na 230V i nieporozumieniem jest używać wkrętarek akumulatorowych do takiego celu, o jakim pisałeś (nawet te na prąd mogłyby tego nie przeżyć...  :wink: ), ale w sytuacji, gdzie nie masz zasilania, bądź użycie przedłużacza byłoby nieco kłopotliwe, akumulatorowe narzędzia się doskonale sprawdzają. Kwestia tylko odpowiedniej mocy i jej relacji w stosunku do ceny.

----------


## MARKOG

nie przekresliłem - tylko stwierdzam fakt ze w domu to jednak wszedzie z prądem dojde i sie w aku nie bawie od kiedy mam taką malutką 230V która wiercę, wkręcam, skręcam i rozkręcam. Aku leży w kącie i nie ma sie nią kto zająć

----------


## DJ Rydzyk

Panowie po prostu obaj macie rację..  :wink:

----------


## The_Pooh

Witam,
Hmm mam Topex`a 18V za jakies 200 PLN i na razie jet OK (mial dwa akumulatory w zestawie). Wlasciwie wszystko w domu da sie nia zrobic (wiercenia i wkrecania). Co do dlugosci pracy to ciezko powiedziec, ale nigdy nie musialem czegos przerywac bo zawsze byl drugio aku.
Moze to zabrzmi dziwnie, ale poniewaz jestem wygodny to dla mnie wazne: jak mam cos zrobic to wchodze i biore srzynke i wszystko jest w srodku - nie szukam gniazdek, przedluzek, odpowiedniego wiertla  :wink:  I jeszcze jedno - moja corka (2l) boi sie wiertaki Bosch bo halasuje, a jak dzialam Topexem to nawet mi pomaga  :wink: ))
No ale ja - jak mozan sie domyslic z mojego komentarza - jestem raczej majsterkowiczem niz fachowcem  :wink:

----------


## Tomek23

Wkrętarki, które posiadam i jestem z nich zadowolony to:  

Do większych obciążeń (wkręca wkręty 8 cały dzień na dwóch akumulatorach – Chińska padła do około 40 minutach) : 
- Bosch GSR 12 VE-2 Professional - 2 akumulatory NiMH, 2,6 Ah

Do mniejszych obciążeń: 
Bosch GSR 12 V Professional 2 akumulatory NiMH, 2,4 Ah

Do prac z małym udarem i wkręcania (bez problemu nawierca otwory fi 6 pod kołki w BK, Porothermie i keramzycie np. stopie)  
MAKITA 8280  - 2 akumulatory NiMH, 2,0 Ah

Wszystkie ww. mają ładowarki mikroprocesorowe, więc nie występuje efekt przeładowania. Bosch GSR 12 VE-2 ma ładowarkę lądującą akumulator w 30 minut. GSR 12 V w godzinę, Makita dwie godziny.  
Wszystkie wynalazki typu topex były wyłączane w eksploatacji po paru dniach i dlatego nauczyłem się kupować firmowe. Zaletą Bosch’a jest trzyletnia gwarancja. Makita przy zakupie na firmę ma tylko rok  :sad:

----------


## Tytusdj

> pozwolisz ze sie z tobą nie zgodze tu nie chodziło o to ze mam wkręcić 400 srub w drewno tylko - 400 śrub w stalowy profil 2mm gdzie tępy łep samowiercący śruby rozwiercał mały otwór - wkrętarka po przykręceniu kilkudziesięciu takich śrub robiła się gorąca - pobór prądu bez porównania większy niż przy wkręcaniuw drewno czy profile pod regipsy. bateria(baterie) sformatowana poprawnie (mówiąc nowa miałem na myśli 3 miesięczną). Po prostu po kilkudziesięciu śrubach niestety ale kończył się akumulator ( może nie na tyle że już nie działała - ale po prostu traciła moc - która tu była wyjątkowo potrzebna. Opór na tak wkręcanej śrubie był na całej długośći tj 4cm. Prawa ohma nie zmienisz i jak cos bierze prąd to musi go skąś dostać a w małym pudełku jest go za mało do ciągłej pracy polegającej tylko na przykręcaniu z dużym oporem.


moim zdaniem masz skopane akumulatory, mam Toyę za coś 100 zl kupioną 8 lat temu, po dwóch godzinach ładowania mogę spokojnie wkręcić nią 200 śrub 6 cm w drewno, ostatnio to robiłem i ciągle miała w sobie prąd, ewidentnie coś nie działa ci jak należy

z włąsnego doświadczenia, mam trzy "wiertarki"

1. akumulatorową Toyę 14,4V z zapasowym aku do wkręcania wszelkiej maści śrub w drewno i "dokręcania/odkręcania" "śrubek"
2. wiertarkę zasilaną kablem za 29,90 z supermarketu z biegami L/P i szybkozłączką (dokupioną oddzielnie) do wiercenia wiertłem wszędzie tam, gdzie wiadomo, że akumulator nie da rady
3. Bosch'a 800W z porządnym udarem do wiercenia w ścianach nośnych z wielkiej płyty gdzie nic innego nie daje rady

zastanawiam się nad "śrubokrętem" elektrycznym do "dokręcania" śrub wszędzie tam, gdzie wiertarka akumulatorowa jest za duża i zbyt nieporęczna a siły wiele nie trzeba, za to od ręcznego kręcenia męczą się ręce (np. kręcenie z rękami w górze, w jakichś dziurach itp

dodam jeszcze po przeczytaniu ostatniego posta, oczywiście, zawsze opłaca się kupować dobrze rzeczy, zwłaszcza jak mawiają biednych na taniznę nie stać, ale niektóre tanie rzeczy sprawdzają się równie dobrze i przepłacać nie ma co, zwłaszcza, jak narzędzia służą od święta a nie do pracy zawodowej, wtedy wolę za 20 zł na dzień wypożyczyć porządny udar zamiast kupować wiertarkę za 500 zł do wywyiercenia 2 dziur raz na 5 lat. Co innego wiertła, każde jakie kupuję kosztuje przynajmniej 30-40 zł, ale służą mi latami, nie wspomnę, że inaczej zwłaszcza wiercąc w betonie można zrobić sobie krzywdę zakładając coś co w zestawie kosztuje 3,99

pozdrawiam!

----------


## Lataren

Pragnę powrócic do temat.

Otóż cyz opłaca się kupić Einhell za 109 zł 12V??

Chodzi mi o to aby mozna bylo nią cos w płycie wiórowej wywiercic - dokładnie pod konformat i w stalażu aluminiowym pod gips karton.

----------


## dziubek25077

> Pragnę powrócic do temat.
> 
> Otóż cyz opłaca się kupić Einhell za 109 zł 12V??
> 
> Chodzi mi o to aby mozna bylo nią cos w płycie wiórowej wywiercic - dokładnie pod konformat i w stalażu aluminiowym pod gips karton.


Jak do prac domowych wystarczy marketowa, ale koniecznie na 18 V bo 12 V będziesz ładował co po chwila.
Pozdro !!!

----------


## Carpenter78

Polecam DeWalt  18-stka, z udarem i wiernie sluzy juz 7 lat.Tylko jedna bateria mi ostatnio padla  ale chyba miala juz prawo...

----------


## lookazzz

polecam cos  takiego Hitachi DS12DVF3 mamy takich w firmie kilka niektórej juz cos około 5 lat z żadną nie było problemów a są w sezonie mocno eksploatowane
cena cos okolo 450 pln

----------


## mery26

> 400 śrub w stalowy profil 2mm gdzie tępy łep samowiercący śruby rozwiercał mały otwór - wkrętarka po przykręceniu kilkudziesięciu takich śrub robiła się gorąca


robiłem to samo na płocie długości ok 35m. Wystarczyły 2 naładowane akumulatorki - wkretarka makity 12V

----------


## Lataren

Więc 12V czy 18V nie ma wpływu w sumie na moc?? 

Chodzui przede wszystkim o długość "żywota" baterii.

----------


## dziubek25077

> Więc 12V czy 18V nie ma wpływu w sumie na moc?? 
> 
> Chodzui przede wszystkim o długość "żywota" baterii.


W zasadzie tak, jeśli potrzebujesz do domu sprzęt to ja kupiłem DEDRE 18 V za 118 zł i naprawde służy już chyba 3 -4 lata wkręciłęm nią z 100000000000000000 wkrętów i żaden aku nie padłu i naprawde dobrze sie nią pracuje, cena myśle ok. jeśli chcesz też posłuchać rad i kupnie super sprzętu do domu, to w pracy mam BOSCHa niebieksiego, kosztował coś ponad tysiaka, i hmm maszyna nie do zarżnięcia, niejeden raz była zalewana wodą, pracuje w zapyleniu i wilgoci i jest ok, tylko czy potrzeba do domu aż takiego sprzętu??
Wszystko zależy od zasobności portwela.
Polecam DEDRE.
Pozdro !!!

----------


## lukasz_p

Panowie a co sądzicie o czymś takim:

http://allegro.pl/item639076442_wkre...ss_polska.html 

?

----------


## dziubek25077

> Panowie a co sądzicie o czymś takim:
> 
> http://allegro.pl/item639076442_wkre...ss_polska.html 
> 
> ?


Ja bym sie nie pchał w sieciówke, szlak cie trafi od latanie z przedłużaczem.
Moim zdaniem lepiej kupić marketówke jakąś 18 V, większość ma dodatkowy aku walizeczke itp.
Ja mam dokładnie coś takiego:
http://allegro.pl/item635492750_1_wk...dedra_18v.html
Jet naprawde niezastąpiona, aku dość długo trzyma, zawsze jest drugi na zmiane jak zużyty sie ładuje - ciągła praca.
Przy pracach domowych nie wyobrażam sobie roboty przy sieciówce.
Co do jakości ta DEDRA jest naprawde dobre i bezawaryjna, szczerze mówiąc pracuje tak samo jak BOSCH którego zakupili u mnie w pracy za bodajże 1200 zł.
Pozdro !!!

----------


## Henryk51

" Ja bym sie nie pchał w sieciówke, szlak cie trafi od latanie z przedłużaczem. "
Wszystko zależy od sytuacji. 
Od kilkunastu lat moją podstawową wiertarko-wkrętarką jest Bosch ok. 1000W. Charakteryzuje się tym że ma elektroniczny regulator obrotów oraz momentu. Posiada przełącznik wiercenie-wkręcanie i potencjometr którym zadaje się przy jakim momencie maszyna zatrzymuje się. Wiertarkę można poznać wśród innych Boschów właśnie umieszczonym na górze obudowy potencjometrem i suwakiem zmiany charakteru pracy. Obecnie kosztuje ok. 425 zł. 
Przełączenie na wkręcanie powoduje, że maszyna pracuje wolniej i można ustawić inne momenty zatrzymania. Maszyna utrzymuje ustawione obroty aż do momentu osiągnięcia ustawionego momentu zatrzymuje się gwałtownie po uzyskaniu tego momentu.
Oczywiście do lżejszych prac używam maszyn akumulatorowych ale właśnie ta wiertarka sieciowa była pierwszą i tak jest do dzisiaj..

----------


## edde

> Więc 12V czy 18V nie ma wpływu w sumie na moc?? 
> 
> Chodzui przede wszystkim o długość "żywota" baterii.


to może pośrodku   :Wink2:  14,4V  :Wink2:  
i prócz napięcia jest ważny parametr: jego pojemność, ze o tworzywie nie wspomnę (NiCd, NiMH, LI-ION)
osobiście używam sprzętu niebieskiego boscha (wkrętarka udarowa, mała wkrętarko-wiertarka, większa i większa z udarem, strug, kątówka, latarka), częściow zakupionego na allegro, częściowo przywiozłem z zagranicy, wszystko na 14,4V, zdecydowana różnica przy pracy bateriami HD 2,6Ah NiMH w porównaniu ze starszymi 1,5Ah NiCd (choć te słabsze latarkę śmiało ciągną   :Wink2:  )

----------

